# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  5 hapa për instalimin e Windows 7

## BHGod

Qe kur instalova proven e pare te Windows 7 e kam perdorur ate per punen time te perditshme, si sistemin kryesor operativ, ndonese kjo nuk keshillohet shume nga ekspertet e Microsoft. Kalimi nga versioni i meparshem ka qene shume i thjeshte, ndaj e pergezoj korporaten per kete produkt.

1. Per instalimin e Windows 7 shkova ne faqen e tij zyrtare, duke perdorur Internet Explorer 8, dhe ndoqa hapat e duhur per ta shkarkuar ate. Ky version mund te perdoret pa shkeputje deri ne daten *1 mars 2010* (duke nisur prej kesaj date e ne qershor, qe eshte fundi, kompjuteri do te fiket çdo dy ore). M'u dha kodi i cili do te zhbllokonte kopjen time te Windows 7 dhe m'u desh te instaloja nje 'prize' (nje lloj "plug-in") e cila do te sherbente si nje menaxhere e shkarkimit, dhe shkarkimi nisi. Masa e imazhit ISO qe shkarkova ishte *2,36 GB*.

2. Pas shkarkimit me duhej ta digjja imazhin ne nje DVD (meqe ra fjala, DVD-te me te mira jane te markes _Verbatim_). Per kete perdora ImgBurn. Vetem shkova te "Shkruaj një imazh në disk", shfletova vendin ku ndodhej skeda e shkarkuar, e zgjodha ate dhe klikova "Shkruaj". Ky proces zgjati rreth *8 min*. Hoqa DVD-ne nga drajvi dhe fika kompjuterin.

Kompjuteri im eshte nje laptop Toshiba me procesor Intel Core2Duo T5200 1.60 GHz, me kujtese fizike 1 GB, me hapesire 100 GB dhe me karte grafike NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300 (256 MB).

3*. Nisa kompjuterin dhe para se te kryhej hapja normale e Windows-it zgjodha qe laptopi te njihte ne fillim CD/DVD-në, jo diskun e ngurte. Qe te krijoja nje kopje te paster te sistemit, e fshiva me siguri hapesiren e diskut tim me HDDErase. Pas perfundimit me sukses, hoqa CD-ne nga drajvi dhe e rinisa kompjuterin.

4. Futa DVD-ne e Windows 7 qe kisha djegur me pare dhe instalimi filloi. Me duhej te zgjidhja drajvin ku do kryeja vendosjen e sistemit operativ, te shtypja disa here OK, te pranoja licensen e produktit, te shkruaja emrin tim dhe pastaj kodin qe kisha marre para shkarkimit.

5. Procesi i instalimit te Windows 7 zgjati *30 min* te kompjuteri im. Hapesira e zene pas instalimit te tij ishte *6.77 GB*. Fikja e Windows-it, pas daljes nga llogaria ime (_Log off_) zgjati *11 sek*.

Deri tani nuk kam vene re ndonje veprim te çrregullt ose ngadalesim te papritur. Kam marre ridatimet (_Windows Update_) me te fundit dhe, pas instalimit te programeve qe perdor me shpesh, mund te them se ky sistem mbetet po aq fort i qendrueshem sa edhe versioni i meparshem.

* Ky hap mund te anashkalohet me nje formatim normal.

----------

